# My Bellator 63 bets !!



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

what do u guys think ?!

pretty confident in both .. can't wait


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Interested to know why your so confident in both underdogs in these fights?!


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Icemanforever said:


> Interested to know why your so confident in both underdogs in these fights?!


Baker got a shaky weak chin in my opinion , his first round against Joe Riggs was actually a bit competitive .. not only that he has had Cancer and is on medications he has to take everyday for the rest of his life .. so as much as I hope he wins .. my money is on his opponent who comes from Brazil and has decent TDD and good striking .. but his opponent has also been knocked out a few times .. but it takes much more to take out Carlos Pereire then it does Bryan Baker in my opinion .. and he has a diverse striking style .

as for the Psycho Karl Amoussou .. he has very vicious leg kicks .. with the power of someone like Thiago Alves but with with the quickness of someone like Donald Cerrone , he has a solid chin and is very strong in the clinch and actually has good timing on his take downs if he wants to take it there , he also has decent TDD but against Sam Alvey at 185 he got a bit unlucky .. each time he took Sam Alvey down .. he made stupid mistakes and got reversed .. but same Alvey was big powerful guy with a lot of brute strength , but in that fight in my opinion he was very unlucky and stupid mistakes here and there .. but was destroying Sam Alvey in the stand up .

his TDD is very good actually and he is a black belt in Judo and also has very good foot work ..

Chriz Lozano is more of a counter striker and has some power in his hands .. but no where near the power of his opponent , and he tends to gas out after round 1 usually and he loves to stand and bang .. which is very STUPID to do considering the opponent his facing


for these reasons I chose my picks and put my $ where my mouth is lol 

can't fking wait

added another $80 on Carlos Pereira at +255 to win $204 .. can`t fking wait guys  fking excited lol










$712 in total bets now for Bellator 63 .. dam can`t wait fking excited .. the adrelaline is coming up my ass and making me shit 2 times already lol











made last minute additional bets ..

profited $901 in total tonight


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done man, from what I've read on the PBP you were unlucky with Pereira aswell.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you watch any video tape of Carlos Alexandre Pereira before picking him to win? 

I wonder what made you think he was going to upset Bryan Baker? The fight was close, so you were partially right.

And do you have any betting recommendations to share for BFC64?


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cookie66 said:


> Did you watch any video tape of Carlos Alexandre Pereira before picking him to win?
> 
> I wonder what made you think he was going to upset Bryan Baker? The fight was close, so you were partially right.
> 
> And do you have any betting recommendations to share for BFC64?


I watched several videos on him before picking him to win .. It seems like the flight from Brazil to USA got to him though .. as he seemed gassed out after the 1st round .. that`s why It`s never good to bet on a fighter just either making his bellator or UFC debut .. u never know what u can expect lol

and Yeah I got 2 good picks that i feel very confident in for this Fridays Bellator 64 .. stay tuned tomorrow as I`ll be posting a thread with my bets and will explain why I chose those picks 
can`t fking wait for this event  .. gonna get to see it LIVE


----------

